# Any Irish or British ladies living in Aotea outside Porirua



## Irishsummer (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi there,

Just wondering if there is any ladies living in Aotea where I'm living that would like to hook with another Irish lady for walks and talks. 

I'm there since last August and loving it but missing a walking partner to talk to after the day is done. I had another Irish friend how is moving on unfort. My hub only has so many words a day apparently. 

I'm 33 work in marketing in the animal health industry and have 2 dogs.

If you want send me a PM.

Thanks


----------

